# Canon T3i/600D Announced



## Makaveli6103 (Feb 7, 2011)

http://gizmodo.com/5753548/canon-rebel-t3i-the-dslr-revolution-will-still-be-video


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 7, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/canon-t3i600d-announced/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/canon-t3i600d-announced/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 600D/T3i Announced

London, UK, 7th February 2011 </strong>Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Canon today announces the launch of the EOS 600D Ã¢â‚¬â€œ a compact, lightweight Digital SLR (DSLR) that makes capturing exciting, fun and creative images easier than ever. The perfect choice for aspiring photographers looking for a combination of outstanding image quality and ease-of-use, the EOS 600D sits at the top of CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s entry-level EOS line-up, above the existing EOS 550D and the new EOS 1100D.</p>
<p>Capturing stunning images and Full HD video has never been easier, thanks to a range of automatic shooting modes that beginners can use to instantly express their creativity. A Feature Guide has been added to the user interface to help you learn about the camera as you use it, helping to develop your photography skills. With an unrivalled range of EF lenses, Speedlites and other accessories to enhance your shooting, the EOS system holds the key to the perfect shot Ã¢â‚¬â€œ wherever your journey takes you, and whatever the scene before you.</p>
<p><!--more--><strong>First-class image quality</strong></p>
<p>The EOS 600D provides all the tools to capture beautiful stills and HD movies. Amazing picture detail is provided by a high-resolution 18 Megapixel (MP) APS-C CMOS sensor, which combines with 14-bit DIGIC 4 processing so you can capture the wonder of a beautiful blue sky and enjoy exceptionally smooth gradients between colours. The cameraÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s low light shooting capability enables you to achieve clear, natural images in darker conditions, with an ISO range of 100-6400 that can be further expanded to 12800.</p>
<p>Great for shooting pets, children or wildlife, the EOS 600D allows high-speed shooting at 3.7 frames per second (fps), enabling you to capture fast-moving action. Each shot will be captured in sharp detail thanks to the 9-point Auto Focus system, which can track subjects using the auto focus points across the frame. Even more accurate focusing is providing by an extra-sensitive central AF Sensor, while the iFCL Metering system from the semi-professional EOS 7D features a 63-zone Dual-layer metering sensor, helping you to ensure your shot is correctly exposed, even in difficult lighting conditions.</p>
<p><strong>Easy shooting, amazing results</strong></p>
<p>New fully-automatic Scene Intelligent Auto mode makes it easy for you to capture outstanding quality shots with almost no effort. Allowing you to focus exclusively on framing your picture, Scene Intelligent Auto analyses the scene for you and automatically picks the best settings to capture it. Your images will look better than ever thanks to a new Ã¢â‚¬ËœAutoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ Picture Style, which automatically makes fine adjustments to colours while you focus on capturing the scene you want.</p>
<p>The EOS 600D also makes it easy for you to instantly add creativity to your pictures. Change the atmosphere of a scene with Basic+, which allows you to pick the mood you want to achieve from one of eight options, including Ã¢â‚¬ËœWarmÃ¢â‚¬â„¢, Ã¢â‚¬ËœCoolÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ or Ã¢â‚¬ËœIntenseÃ¢â‚¬â„¢. Whether youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re shooting landscapes, portraits, or close-up macro shots, Basic+ makes it easy to capture the perfect image.</p>
<p><strong>Simple, flexible, artistic</strong></p>
<p>Ideal for beginners, a Feature Guide has been added to the EOS 600DÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s menu system, offering a brief description of each key setting and its effect, helping you learn more about the camera as you use it.</p>
<p>You can also shoot overhead, at ground level or around corners with the EOS 600DÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s</p>
<p>Vari-angle 7.7cm 3:2 ratio ClearView LCD. Rich on-screen detail is provided in 1.04 million-dot resolution, and the side-mounted hinge allows users to comfortably and creatively shoot from a range of unusual angles, or when using a tripod. A smudge-resistant fluorine coating and three anti-reflection coatings also ensure you can see the LCD in clear detail, wherever you are.</p>
<p>Allowing you to apply your own stamp to your shots, the EOS 600D is perfect for experimenting with different Creative Filters. Fish-eye-Effect creates a barrel-shaped distortion similar to a fish-eye lens, and you can instantly turn a scene into a small-scale model with Miniature Effect. Toy Camera Effect, Grainy B/W and Soft Focus offer additional options, allowing you to experiment with your images in a number of different ways.</p>
<p><strong>Capture stunning detail with EOS movie</strong></p>
<p>Capture your memories in superb clarity with Full HD (1080p) movie mode, while a dedicated movie shooting mode means you can switch between stills and HD video instantly. You can also reach distant subjects using new Movie Digital Zoom function, which crops the centre of the sensor from 3x to 10x while still maintaining Full HD quality Ã¢â‚¬â€œ great for capturing wildlife on a safari holiday.</p>
<p>Enabling you to capture more engaging videos, Video Snapshot mode shoots video in two, four, or eight second segments, creating clips that are short, easy to edit and of similar lengths to clips used in most TV programmes. As they are recorded, the clips are saved to a Video Snapshot Album and combined into one movie. A soundtrack can be added by choosing from tracks uploaded to the camera and the result viewed on the cameraÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s LCD, or on an HDTV via the built-in mini HDMI connection.</p>
<p><strong>The EOS system Ã¢â‚¬â€œ unrestricted creativity</strong></p>
<p>As your skills develop, the EOS 600D grows with you. As part of CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s EOS range, the camera is compatible with the unrivalled selection of EF lenses and a range of accessories, so you can add to your kitbag as your ability and style develops. Over 60 lenses provide you with unlimited creative possibilities: wide-angle lenses capture sweeping landscapes, macro lenses capture the most intricate beauty of the tiniest creatures, and telephoto lenses make distant scenes appear as if they are right in front of you.</p>
<p>Using CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s range of Speedlite flashes and the EOS 600DÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Integrated</p>
<p>Speedlite Transmitter, you can also experiment with different lighting techniques, or use your flash off-camera, to give your subject or scene a completely different look and feel.  With the Easy Wireless function, the camera will also take care of the complicated settings whilst you focus on framing and lighting your scene as you wish.</p>
<p>Introducing the new EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II</p>
<p>Launching with the EOS 600D is the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II Ã¢â‚¬â€œ a new kit lens that provides excellent performance for beginners. A lightweight construction makes it easy to carry, and CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s acclaimed optical Image Stabilization also minimises the risk of blur, allowing photographers to use shutter speeds 4 stops slower while still maintaining a blur-free shot. The EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II will succeed the existing EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS in CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s lens line-up.</p>
<p><strong>EOS 600D Ã¢â‚¬â€œ key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>18-megapixel CMOS sensor</li>
<li>Scene Intelligent Auto mode</li>
<li>Full-HD EOS Movie</li>
<li>On-screen Feature Guide</li>
<li>3.7fps continuous shooting</li>
<li>Wide-area 9-point AF</li>
<li>1,040k-dot vari-angle 7.7cm (3.0Ã¢â‚¬Â) screen</li>
<li>Basic+ and Creative Filters</li>
<li>Built-in wireless flash control</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
```


----------



## justicend (Feb 7, 2011)

Nothing New, Other than vari-lcd. Similar to 60D with same feature and little price difference. But Audio adjustment is nice for video shooters.


----------



## justicend (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon T3i released*

Good upgrade from 10 to 12 MP. I don't think canon have any plans to dive into mirroless. 550 is still good choice and doing well.


----------



## ChadSorianoPhotoBlog (Feb 7, 2011)

A baby 60D? I think my Rebel T2i will be on the for-sale shelf for this worthy upgrade. Wow! articulating screen, remote flash control and manual audio control for video. Canon is sure cutting into the 60D market share. I bet some people are feeling 60D buyer's regret right now...


----------



## erikandersen (Feb 7, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> You can also reach distant subjects using new Movie Digital Zoom function, which crops the centre of the sensor from 3x to 10x while still maintaining Full HD quality.



This is the big deal for video shooters. It's a big deal.


----------



## stormtroopar (Feb 7, 2011)

ChadSorianoPhotoBlog said:


> Canon is sure cutting into the 60D market share. I bet some people are feeling 60D buyer's regret right now...


Yeah, its a bit surprising how much of 60D's stuff they put into this new 600D. At first I was a bit in shock as I just ordered the 60D ...  but with a really good deal. But I actually don't regret it for one bit.

Here's my reason. I recently just went on a trip to Asia, and had my Rebel XS with a 35mm 1.4L and 17-55mm f2.8IS lens with me. In short, I have pushed my body to the limit and ran into a lot of the body's limitation during my shooting throughout the trip. High ISO quality and Auto Focus performance being 2 of the major issues. Hence my upgrade to 60D. My great lenses couldn't save my camera in these 2 areas and there are small things here and there that lead me to upgrading. 

After playing with 60D for 3 hours at a store, I find it is much much better than the Rebel in overall handling and auto focusing performance. I do mostly street photography in natural lighting, so what people hated about the 60D not having the magnesium body, I love.. because it allow the body to be much lighter to carry around all day, on my hand with my hand strap and the built is still quite a bit better than Rebels. Both 7D and 5DmkII to me is too heavy to carry like that all day. That is another advantage for me with this camera. 

I still wish it has 7D 's autofocusing, which is really really really good, but 60D is still way better than the Rebel series. IF.. they put the same 60D auto focus system into 600D (the 9 cross type points), then I probably would be ... kinda piss..  I guess they still want one of 7D's strong selling point to be it's auto focus system.

IMO, I think they should put a toned down version of 7D's auto focus system into the 60D, and put the xxD's current 9 pt cross type system into the 600D. The Rebel system has been around for a long time and just isn't very good. The xxD's system is also quite old and should of been upgraded too with the 60D. Well, too late now. Hope Canon is listening.. 

Cheers.


----------



## stormtroopar (Feb 7, 2011)

erikandersen said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > You can also reach distant subjects using new Movie Digital Zoom function, which crops the centre of the sensor from 3x to 10x while still maintaining Full HD quality.
> ...


I hope they will add this feature to other models with a software upgrade.... :
This would be really great and can't see it only on the Rebel model.


----------



## Canonix (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, I'm glad the 600D has finally been announced. I'm upgrading from a 350D, and I'm glad I waited rather than plumping for the 550D. I have been looking at the 60D - although it handles better, it is quite a bit heavier and quite a lot more expensive (and the AF in LiveView sucks - at least, on the one I played with in a shop), so I think I will go for the 600D.

I see that Amazon.com list the US version (T3i) with 18-55 lens for USD899, but 'not yet released'.
Amazon UK and Amazon Germany do not list it yet.

Is there any word on pricing and availability in Europe?


----------



## stormtroopar (Feb 7, 2011)

Speaking of AF in Live View... Has anyone tried an DSLR that has good focusing in Live View? Meaning pretty fast and accurate.. I have not seen one yet, even on 7D or 5DmkII... Have really been curious about that.

The mode where you looses the screen for a sec is not too bad.. (forgot the name, phase detection I think.., not the contrast AF). But I still wish it'd be a bit faster than that to make live view really useful to capture the moment.


----------



## unruled (Feb 7, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Have a look at the sample pictures on dpreview:
> http://www.dpreview.com/galleries/reviewsamples/photos/892888/img_0570?inalbum=canon-eos-600d-preview-samples
> They've included shots at ISO 3200, 5000 and 6400.
> 
> Find the noise.




wtf?
thats crazy. I would like to see fullsize shots and raw..


----------



## Canonix (Feb 7, 2011)

Accorcing to canon.com (USA):

"The Canon EOS T3i Digital SLR camera is scheduled to be delivered to U.S. dealers in the beginning of March, and will be sold in a body-only configuration at an estimated retail price of $799.99. It will also be offered in a kit version with Canon's new EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II zoom lens at an estimated retail price of $899.99. It will also be available in a second kit version with Canon's EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS zoom lens at an estimated retail price of $1099.00. "

Nothing on pricing & availability in Europe.


----------



## unruled (Feb 7, 2011)

Canonix said:


> Accorcing to canon.com (USA):
> 
> "The Canon EOS T3i Digital SLR camera is scheduled to be delivered to U.S. dealers in the beginning of March, and will be sold in a body-only configuration at an estimated retail price of $799.99. It will also be offered in a kit version with Canon's new EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II zoom lens at an estimated retail price of $899.99. It will also be available in a second kit version with Canon's EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS zoom lens at an estimated retail price of $1099.00. "
> 
> Nothing on pricing & availability in Europe.



$=Euro, mostly.


----------



## NormanBates (Feb 7, 2011)

unruled said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at the sample pictures on dpreview:
> ...



there's something fishy on those samples: does the camera even have ISO 5000? dpreview themselves say it doesn't...


----------



## Canonix (Feb 7, 2011)

It's just appeared on the German Canon website (http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_600D/), according to which it is "VerfÃ¼gbar ab : MÃ¤rz, 2011" (available from March 2011).

They don't mention the price, though... 

One euro is currently worth $1.36. Taking the US kit price of $899, that ought to be â‚¬661, but of course, it won't be - like a lot of companies, Canon will milk the European market (especially the German market) for all it can. The 550D kit (with 18-55mm) costs around â‚¬690, the 60D kit around â‚¬1030, so I suppose the 600D kit will start at some â‚¬850 - not far short of 1:1 to the US price.


----------



## NormanBates (Feb 7, 2011)

Canonix said:


> like a lot of companies, Canon will milk the European market (especially the German market) for all it can.



it's not milking: it's VAT and a mandatory 2-year warranty


----------



## Canonix (Feb 7, 2011)

Update:

"VerfÃ¼gbar im Handel ab April 2011:
EOS 600D mit EF-S 18-55 mm IS II fÃ¼r 849 Euro"

Well, I wasn't far off......

But not till April


----------



## NotABunny (Feb 7, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Have a look at the sample pictures on dpreview:
> http://www.dpreview.com/galleries/reviewsamples/photos/892888/img_0570?inalbum=canon-eos-600d-preview-samples
> They've included shots at ISO 3200, 5000 and 6400.
> 
> Find the noise.



The shadows look very nice. (Looking at the photo with the lake at ISO 100, it looks like they have heavy noise reduction, but still, the shadows are very nice.)


----------



## Canonix (Feb 7, 2011)

In the UK:

"Pricing and Availability

* The EOS 600D (body only) is available from early April 2011, priced at Â£679.00/â‚¬819.00 RRP incl. VAT.
* The EOS 600D EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II is available from early April 2011, priced at Â£769.00/â‚¬929.00 RRP incl. VAT.
* The EOS 600D EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS is available from early April 2011, priced at Â£949.00/â‚¬1,149.00 RRP incl. VAT."

(Canon.co.uk press release)

I wonder why they give prices in euros.... do Canon know something we don't?


----------



## galwithawand (Feb 7, 2011)

*buying question*

I have two questions which I hope you guys could help with. I'm interested in buying the camera but should I buy it in retail or online? If online which website has the best deals? Also, should I get the Japan version or the US version or the international version? I heard the Japan version is sturdier and has better materials dont know if it's true.
thank you!


----------



## galwithawand (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: buying question*



dilbert said:


> Sturdier? That's a likely story. They'll all come out of the same factory - just different packaging and firmware. Oh, and warranty. Do you want to post the camera to some overseas location if it develops a problem and needs a warranty repair?


Oh well. i only heard that Japanese love to keep the best for themselves and I don't think same factory. The Japan version of this camera is called the Kiss X5 not 600D or T3i. Actually the warranty repair doesnt bother me since I fly for free to Japan or USA any time I like. Btw, I'm neither in the states or Japan


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 7, 2011)

Crop video would be nice, but even more so, I want to be able to turn off the audio gain on my 7D!!!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 7, 2011)

Yep, big deal. It basically does the same trick as the GH2. This will take a bite out of the GH2 sales for sure. Nice one Canon!



erikandersen said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > You can also reach distant subjects using new Movie Digital Zoom function, which crops the centre of the sensor from 3x to 10x while still maintaining Full HD quality.
> ...


----------



## kubelik (Feb 7, 2011)

NormanBates said:


> unruled said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



you can go to ISO 5000 by going +2/3 EV up from ISO 3200. as dpreview lists ISO 3200 and 6400 as standard sensitivity settings on the camera, there's no reason 5000 would not be reachable by using normal 1/3-stop increments.

I don't think the lack of noise is that magical. looking at the ISO 3200 image of the mannequins and hats, it's clear there's some blotching in the shadows, loss of detail in the fabrics, and general noise. the noise is well-controlled, mostly being luminance and not chroma, but I don't know that there's anything in the images that suggests there's been major sensor modifications.

course, I'd have no problem with being proven wrong ...


----------



## pgabor (Feb 7, 2011)

dilbert said:


> However it is widely recognised that the 1/3 ISO stop settings on Canon cameras are _fake_.



Its fake on all cameras irrespectively of the manufacturer.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 7, 2011)

There's more in this upgrade than I thought they'd put in.
Swivel was expected but not the digital zoom for video, which is cool.
I still prefer the controls and handling on 60D and above

There's also wireless trigger available from the newly introduced flashes. That's handy.

BTW... Apparently Canon's native ISO's are 160, 320, 640, 1250, 2500, 5000


----------



## kubelik (Feb 7, 2011)

yeah, I'm very pleasantly surprised that they incorporated a wireless flash transmitter. 

the digital video crop/zoom is something they copied over from the new panasonics, and from what I've seen of those I'm a little dubious as to the actual quality of the image as the interpolation/binning is reduced


----------



## Etienne (Feb 7, 2011)

There's no binning now. Pixels are skipped when using full sensor video.

Digital zoom should yield an improved video quality at full zoom because they will use all contiguous pixels in the center of the sensor. This should give reduced moire.


----------



## stark-arts (Feb 7, 2011)

does your camera have it? they only show the full stops - i think they do it for all the iso's


----------



## deathbyfish (Feb 7, 2011)

i know someone said it was coming out in april but the canon uk site says march so yh...

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_600D/


----------



## Canonix (Feb 7, 2011)

Early April, according to the UK press release (at the bottom):

http://www.canon.co.uk/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/Cameras_Accessories/20110207_DSLR_EOS_600D.aspx

So in US, UK and Germany, the product oage says March, but the press release says (early) April.

Not that March would disappoint me...


----------



## Wahoowa (Feb 7, 2011)

So, no FF body announcement? Disappointing.


----------



## Son of Daguerre (Feb 7, 2011)

Canon's samples look pretty darn noise-free, that's for certain!

http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos600d/ #4&#5


----------



## kubelik (Feb 7, 2011)

Son of Daguerre said:


> Canon's samples look pretty darn noise-free, that's for certain!
> 
> http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos600d/ #4&#5



again, decent, but I don't know that it's any different than what the 7D/550D/60D sensor does already. the koala photo still has significant amounts of luminance noise as well as blocking-up from noise reduction. not saying it's bad, but just par for the course


----------



## Son of Daguerre (Feb 7, 2011)

kubelik said:


> again, decent, but I don't know that it's any different than what the 7D/550D/60D sensor does already. the koala photo still has significant amounts of luminance noise as well as blocking-up from noise reduction. not saying it's bad, but just par for the course



I seem to recall the other three faring worse. Anyway, even with the noise, the koala is pretty detailed.


----------



## Jan (Feb 7, 2011)

Etienne said:


> There's no binning now. Pixels are skipped when using full sensor video.


How do you know? And how does that fit with your second statement:



Etienne said:


> Digital zoom should yield an improved video quality at full zoom because they will use all contiguous pixels in the center of the sensor. This should give reduced moire.


----------



## Osiris30 (Feb 7, 2011)

NormanBates said:


> unruled said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Actually it's *really* simple. In Auto-ISO mode any Rebel since at least the 450D will select 1/3stops. So it may not be directly menu selectable (as it is on the 60D and up), but in Auto-ISO it's there and used by the camera.


----------



## DuLt (Feb 7, 2011)

Since all cameras use the same processor, only with a slightly different sensor... couldn't canon "update" the older models?


----------



## stormtroopar (Feb 8, 2011)

From everything I have read, the 7D, 60D, 550D, 600D all uses the same processor. The last review I read between the 550D and 60D shows a tiny bit advantage of the 60D in High ISO noise. My guess is it is a software tweak they did to push and make sure 60D looks a little bit better than their cheaper brother. But now seeing these preliminary results of the 600D, seems they push the ISO performance even a little bit more.

Unless its an actual change on the chip, I think they can do a software update for the other models to get this upgrade. But whether they would do it or not is another story.... ???


----------



## DuLt (Feb 8, 2011)

stormtroopar said:


> From everything I have read, the 7D, 60D, 550D, 600D all uses the same processor. The last review I read between the 550D and 60D shows a tiny bit advantage of the 60D in High ISO noise. My guess is it is a software tweak they did to push and make sure 60D looks a little bit better than their cheaper brother. But now seeing these preliminary results of the 600D, seems they push the ISO performance even a little bit more.
> 
> Unless its an actual change on the chip, I think they can do a software update for the other models to get this upgrade. But whether they would do it or not is another story.... ???



I can see the marketing plot behind this "Here's a good camera (60D). Now, here's a new inferior camera with somethings better than the better model (600D)".
They keep releasing different models so not to impede current production with incremental minimal changes that seem capable of ocurring in previous models but won't... so you'll have a bigger reason to get the 7dII...

Maybe when the 5dIII comes with (hopefully) digic V most of our video problems will be kinked out to the max...


----------



## stormtroopar (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, I agree, but the weird part is the 600D is suppose to be under 60D or 7D, so making it better than those is weird without upping the other's as well..


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 9, 2011)

stormtroopar said:


> Yeah, I agree, but the weird part is the 600D is suppose to be under 60D or 7D, so making it better than those is weird without upping the other's as well..



I hear this every time a new model comes out, people complain that either it does not have enough improvements, or that it has improvements that make it better than their camera. 

It is always going to happen, wach model gets better, and Canon is not goinng to go back and retrofit previous models with the new features.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 9, 2011)

stormtroopar said:


> Yeah, I agree, but the weird part is the 600D is suppose to be under 60D or 7D, so making it better than those is weird without upping the other's as well..


The 600D may have a very slight edge on image quality (???) However, 7D has most of the feature and a metal body (for better or worst is a personal choice), 60D lack a few features from 7D and with plastic body. 600D is plastic body and with a lot convienence and feature missing from 60D. picture quality is not the only thing that determines which is a better camera.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 9, 2011)

So, not to be a jealous 550D user, but is there any possibility of the HD-zoom feature to come to the 550D? 

As far as I've read so far, they both have the same processor and same sensor so could it be as simple as a software update?


----------



## kubelik (Feb 9, 2011)

Neuron said:


> So, not to be a jealous 550D user, but is there any possibility of the HD-zoom feature to come to the 550D?
> 
> As far as I've read so far, they both have the same processor and same sensor so could it be as simple as a software update?



to be frank: really really unlikely. you paid for a product when you bought it, and you got the product you expected, as advertised. there's no obligation for canon to retroactively make your previous purchase better.

yes, I know they did make some monumental firmware updates to the 5D Mark II ... but, being frank again here, that was a banner-carrying camera for them ... and the low margin, continuously updating rebel lineup doesn't command that same level of do-it-or-die respect from inside or outside the company


----------



## ELK (Feb 9, 2011)

kubelik said:


> Neuron said:
> 
> 
> > So, not to be a jealous 550D user, but is there any possibility of the HD-zoom feature to come to the 550D?
> ...



Quite agree. And one more reason why 5Dm2 got these interesting video upgrades. Just because it had very strong competition from D700, which many believe to be a better photographic tool that 5Dm2. Although [email protected] sensor has more pixels, D700 is better in low light and has an incomparably superior autofocus system. None of these features Canon couldn't make any better via soft upgrades, so they decided to get their income from HDSLR shooters. (btw I express here my personal opinion, which has not much relation to absolute truth).


----------



## Neuron (Feb 10, 2011)

I, respectfully, disagree with the sentiment. I'm not going to go all "I'm NEVER buying Canon again, blah blah blah". If they don't update the software for T2i users that's fine, irksom, but I'll live.

I just think that Canon and the rest should follow a computer software sort of model - where minor revisions, even the addition of some features are considered minor, are free while you are expected to pay for major revisions. 

At any rate, HD zoom isn't the end of the world for me, it's more of a "it's nice to know I have it if I ever need to use it" sorta thing.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 10, 2011)

Neuron said:


> I just think that Canon and the rest should follow a computer software sort of model - where minor revisions, even the addition of some features are considered minor, are free while you are expected to pay for major revisions.



that's basically the way firmware works already. minor updates are released via firmware patches to your existing cameras. you are expected to pay for major revisions (aka purchasing a new camera).

having a number of family members involved in various steps of the software development and quality control process, it's clear to me the amount to energy invested purely in trying to have everything working cleanly and efficiently for new releases, without having to go and make everything back-compatible and re-test significantly modified software across all your older platforms as well.

I'd much rather canon focus on releasing the best possible new products, with all those bugs sorted out, than expending time, money, and staff re-working major updates for older cameras. it's obvious the return on investment for canon doesn't make sense. but more importantly, the return on investment for us as consumers doesn't make sense either.


----------



## Canonix (Feb 10, 2011)

Amazon Germany have also listed the 600D, but with no date of availability. Prices are â‚¬749 / â‚¬849 / â‚¬1049 (body only / 18-55 kit / 18-135 kit).

But they have also reduced their 60D prices to â‚¬849 / â‚¬939 / â‚¬1133 - only â‚¬100 / â‚¬90 / â‚¬84 higher than the 600D! Are they expecting sales of the bigger, heavier, 60D to drop, thinking that people are more likely to wait for the lighter, more compact 600D?

Amazon UK's prices are Â£679 / Â£769 / Â£949 for the 600D, a bit higher than in Germany. The 'release date' is given as 29th March.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 10, 2011)

Neuron said:


> I just think that Canon and the rest should follow a computer software sort of model - where minor revisions, even the addition of some features are considered minor, are free while you are expected to pay for major revisions.



There can be a middle ground, if Cannon can follow the software company's business model. Minor up grade of firmware is free (canon has been doing it for along time). Major firmware upgrade ( e.g. addition of functionality)will be sold to customer. Just like the Phtoshop, If you have CS2 and want CS3..You need to pay for it. That will save the consumer a lot of money.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 11, 2011)

kubelik said:


> that's basically the way firmware works already. minor updates are released via firmware patches to your existing cameras. you are expected to pay for major revisions (aka purchasing a new camera).


Canon should sell the "major firmware upgrade" and let you keep the camera. Just like a lot of people upgrade their PC operating system from "Vista" to "Widows 7" without buying a new computer.


----------



## Jan (Feb 13, 2011)

DuLt said:


> Maybe when the 5dIII comes with (hopefully) digic V most of our video problems will be kinked out to the max...


What video problems? The rolling shutter issue?


----------



## foto (Mar 3, 2011)

*T3i vs. 60D*

Can't decide which one??


----------



## gene_can_sing (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: T3i vs. 60D*

60D is probably better overall, but dang.... the T3i has the crop mode which is AWESOME. I seriously wish the 60D had it, so many artistic possibilities with that. The lame thing is, the crop mode is pretty much just a firmware update. All the Canons could do it, but Canon just chooses not to. Canon just keeps releasing the same Digic 4 cameras with firmware updates and maybe a flip screen, and try to market it as a new camera. 

Until the 5D3 comes out.... YAWNNNN..... ZZZZZZZZZ....


----------



## foto (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: T3i vs. 60D*

I got the 60D, it is so heavy. Do you think I should return and exchange for the t31? It's probably $200 less


----------



## galwithawand (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: T3i vs. 60D*

are u a new dslr user? I'm also considering between these two now.. how much did u get the 60D for?


----------



## foto (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: T3i vs. 60D*

Yes, I am a new slr user and trying to learn. (Any ideas what is the most helpful?) I paid $1,099.95 for the 60D with the 18-135mm lens.


----------



## galwithawand (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: T3i vs. 60D*



foto said:


> Yes, I am a new slr user and trying to learn. (Any ideas what is the most helpful?) I paid $1,099.95 for the 60D with the 18-135mm lens.


Sorry I'm a new Dslr user too and haven't handled both 60D and 600D. Played with them in shops but not long enough to pass any judgements. I want to get that exact camera!! But I can't find anywhere selling it at 1099 anymore. May I know where u got yours?


----------



## Canonix (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessops (UK) have the 600D in stock (according to their website); prices are Â£659.95 / Â£749.95 / Â£929.95 (body / 18-55 / 18-135). In comparison, their 60D prices are Â£799.95 / Â£919.95 / Â£1049.95 (latter price also for 17-85 USM kit, unfortunately not offered for 600D).

The 600D has not appeared in Gemany yet, although Amazon claim shipping in 3-4 days (18-55 kit only).


----------



## foto (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: T3i vs. 60D*

I got it on Amazon the last day before it went up in price. I saw everyone is rising and I quickly ordered it. They were the last to increase their price.


----------



## IWLP (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: T3i vs. 60D*

For me, it's mostly a matter of ergonomics and usability between the two.

60D has a pentaprism finder with more coverage and better magnification. This translates into a bigger, brighter viewfinder image.

I prefer to have a top LCD for my shooting style.

I like the control wheel on the back of the camera for changing settings and playback of photos.

I prefer the bigger grip (this is a primary reason why I won't buy a rebel - it's not comfortable for me to hold."

The specs are fun to sift through, sure, but to me, actually using the camera, and it's in-hand feel, are most important.

Of course, the reasons why I love the 60D may be the reasons you hate it.

Dustin


----------



## Velo Steve (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: T3i vs. 60D*

I have to echo the idea that ergonomics counts more than small differences in the specs.

Just an observation - more people complain about small grips than large ones. People don't like plastic because they think it is "cheap". People don't like heavy things. But - you can't have something which is light, big, and made of heavy materials.

I was happy with the smaller grip on my Rebel (an older model), but I would not go back because of the control wheel on my x0D camera. It has become essential to me. Unlike most, I actually don't like the top LCD because you have to rotate the camera to see it, and on a tall tripod it can be impossible to use.

Final thought - if you like the 60D body style but not the price, consider a used 40D or 50D. They are still great cameras.

Steve


----------



## Canonix (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: T3i vs. 60D*



Velo Steve said:


> I have to echo the idea that ergonomics counts more than small differences in the specs.



Absolutely - as far as I am concerned, the ergonomics (i.e. the grip, weight, balance, control placement etc) are a vital parts of the specs, even if they are rarely listed as such.

PS. Amazon in Germany are down to their last two already...


----------

